# Logistics,Any Ideas



## SentryMAn (23 Nov 2011)

Anyone have any ideas of the potential opening of this trade for Officer DEO?

I place an application in last November 2010 and they closed it in April 2011 after calling and simply telling me it was closed.

This is the only trade I think my background woudl allow me to enter into other then Combat arms which is not ideal for me(I would be trade limited from what I've been told).


Thanks in advance for any information available.


----------



## DogFighting101 (23 Nov 2011)

What field is your degree?


----------



## SentryMAn (23 Nov 2011)

Business degree, Accounting major.

I wish to NOT be in finance though, would prefer Food, Supply, or HR.

Actually anything BUT a finance specialty.

I wouldn't mind getting away from Logistics but I doubt there is any other trade that I could DEO into?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Nov 2011)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind getting away from Logistics



So stay away from logistics. Getting in just to get in isn't exactly a good life plan.


----------



## Loachman (23 Nov 2011)

So what do you really want to do?


----------



## SentryMAn (23 Nov 2011)

Well to be honest Be in the CF
It's what I've wanted since I was 18, life issues since that time prevented me from entering.

Now I work in a field I dislike and wish for something different.

I do not have the resources to retrain for something for which my degree is not useable for, for instance Engineering.  Student loans are a source that I've used up and cannot/will not suffer through again.

The areas I found interesting on the Forces.ca website are:
Signals, but I lack the Technical degree in Engineering
Const Eng, again lacking the Engineering degree
I would love Pilot, Medical field or other but also lack the requirements.

Hope this helps a bit?

My only real hope of entering directly is via DEO into Logistics from what I've been able to ascertain on the Recruiting website.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Nov 2011)

If your current degree is not suitable for the trade you want, apply for ROTP...........they will send you back to school to get an apropriate degree.........


----------



## McG (23 Nov 2011)

Most officer occupations do not require a specific degree; they just require a degree.


----------



## DogFighting101 (23 Nov 2011)

Apply to any trade as DEO, if you have the CFAT and Interview scores for the trade, they will provide the required training. Only certain trades actually require a specific scope of practice (like Medical Officer), most of them don't, like MCG stated, you just need the degree.


----------



## SentryMAn (24 Nov 2011)

I was told by the Major at the recruiting event I attended that my scores woudl give me the ability to do what ever I wished in the military.

I do have mild Eczema on my hands that I've been told limits me from Combat trades.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Nov 2011)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> I do have mild Eczema on my hands that I've been told limits me from Combat trades.



Seriously??


----------



## SentryMAn (24 Nov 2011)

Yes, It's a question on the medical form when you do your medical.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Nov 2011)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> I was told by the Major at the recruiting event I attended that my scores woudl give me the ability to do what ever I wished in the military.
> 
> I do have mild Eczema on my hands that I've been told limits me from Combat trades.



Who told you that eczema would limit employability in combat trades (and not the other trades you're interested in)?  Medical categorization doesn't work like that.  All applicants (and serving members) are assigned a category following an initial or periodic medical examination.  Besides the easily measured vision, colour vision and hearing factors that are assigned (shown as a number), there are also geographical and occupational factors (also given as numbers) which are determined following guidelines issued by CF medical authorities, but are somewhat open to interpretation based on the clinical judgement of the physician (or PA) who examines you or reviews the medical.  Factors are assigned based on medical conditions, not on the job that a member (or potential member) has.

If your eczema is severe enough or if it affects a skin surface that could restrict the handling of weapons or equipment then a lower geographical or occupational factor could be assigned.  However, that lower GO factor would apply to all occupations/employment in the CF, not just combat trades.  All the combat arms trades have a minimum medical standard of G2O2.  There are other occupations that have lower GO factors as the minimum, but the Common Enrolment Medical Standard (CEMS) is G2O2.  Even if you select an occupation that has a lower minimum medical standard, you still have to meet the CEMS to enrol.


----------



## SentryMAn (24 Nov 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Who told you that eczema would limit employability in combat trades (and not the other trades you're interested in)?  Medical categorization doesn't work like that.  All applicants (and serving members) are assigned a category following an initial or periodic medical examination.  Besides the easily measured vision, colour vision and hearing factors that are assigned (shown as a number), there are also geographical and occupational factors (also given as numbers) which are determined following guidelines issued by CF medical authorities, but are somewhat open to interpretation based on the clinical judgement of the physician (or PA) who examines you or reviews the medical.  Factors are assigned based on medical conditions, not on the job that a member (or potential member) has.
> 
> If your eczema is severe enough or if it affects a skin surface that could restrict the handling of weapons or equipment then a lower geographical or occupational factor could be assigned.  However, that lower GO factor would apply to all occupations/employment in the CF, not just combat trades.  All the combat arms trades have a minimum medical standard of G2O2.  There are other occupations that have lower GO factors as the minimum, but the Common Enrollment Medical Standard (CEMS) is G2O2.  Even if you select an occupation that has a lower minimum medical standard, you still have to meet the CEMS to enrol.



I was in the Reserves, the Medical I went through involved asking me the question at which I answered 'Yes", I then had to have a letter from my doctor stating that it was not severe(it's not) and that it is treatable with over the counter creams(which it is).  I haven't had issues in about 5 years now since I started eating more healthy and being more routine with certain aspects.  The physician(or the person that did the medical) stated that I woudl likely be Limited to non combat trades since it could potentially limited my use of a weapon if it were to be a severe case.

This was back in 2007/08 I think so it may have changed since then? 

I look back and wish I hadn't gotten out of the reserves, it was the one place I felt somewhat at home in my professional career to date.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (24 Nov 2011)

SentryMAn said:
			
		

> . . . . .   The physician(or the person that did the medical) stated that I woudl likely be Limited to non combat trades since it could potentially limited my use of a weapon if it were to be a severe case.
> 
> This was back in 2007/08 I think so it may have changed since then?



Nope, it is the same medical category system (and essentially applied the same way) that was in effect when I joined in the 1970s and that had been been in place for perhaps a decade or more before.


----------



## SentryMAn (24 Nov 2011)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Nope, it is the same medical category system (and essentially applied the same way) that was in effect when I joined in the 1970s and that had been been in place for perhaps a decade or more before.



I didn't figure it had changed.

I'm not sure of my medical category on enrollment back then.  I know that I am in better physical shape now and in better mental shape as well haha


----------

